
Children may carry coronavirus at high levels, study finds - bookofjoe
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/07/30/health/coronavirus-children.html
======
bookofjoe
>Age-Related Differences in Nasopharyngeal Severe Acute Respiratory Syndrome
Coronavirus 2 (SARS-CoV-2) Levels in Patients With Mild to Moderate
Coronavirus Disease 2019 (COVID-19)

[https://jamanetwork.com/journals/jamapediatrics/fullarticle/...](https://jamanetwork.com/journals/jamapediatrics/fullarticle/2768952)

